# Fish size and mortality rate: correlation?



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Another newbie question...

I'm pretty sure that fry are more sensitive to water conditions. 
But what about smaller fish species? 
Sure, some species are more sensitive independently
of their size -- e.g., Discus. 
But is there a correlation between the size of fish _species _and their aquarium mortality rate (or sensitivity to water conditions). 
Perhaps this is two questions. Anyway... thoughts?

(I love having a beginners' forum. I can ask anything! )


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Generally, the smaller an organism, the higher it's metabolism, and the shorter it's lifespan.

In terms of "sensitive" fish like discus, they can be long lived - if housed in the right conditions.


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

As ameekplec touched upon already, smaller species in general, not just related to fish, are more sensitive to changes in their environment and therefore more prone to mortalities. 

Sure there are exceptions, and the topic of smaller bodies species being more prone to extinctions over large bodies species in general is still heavily debated, but for aquariums sake, generally speaking I would think that there would be a positive correlation between mortality rate and small body size.


----------

